# Broken Rod Repair?



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

I broke 2 of my favorite trout rods a couple of weeks ago: St. Croix and Rainshadow blanks. The St. Croix was snapped in half below the third guide while the other below the second. I assumed that these are now toast, but figured I'd poll the experts. Any hope?


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

they can usually be fixed but youll have a flat area in the action

id build some more


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill Braskey said:


> I broke 2 of my favorite trout rods a couple of weeks ago: St. Croix and Rainshadow blanks. The St. Croix was snapped in half below the third guide while the other below the second. I assumed that these are now toast, but figured I'd poll the experts. Any hope?


 
If you really like the rods they are sleeveable. It will make a stiff spot at the break but still plenty fishable for sure. I have had several fixed by sleeving them.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm a bit sentimental over the St. Croix, but I'd hate to "fix" it just to get the pet cemetery version of a once great rod.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

My favorite custom-made rod is a Rainshadow ROR-70. It broke last year just about half-way up from the grip. A friend who does rod repair "sleeved" it and matched the wrap perfectly. Since that time I've landed quite a few fish with no problems. The largest was a beautiful 30" red at Three Mile Bridge that had the rod practically bowed in half.


----------

